# Holy Nuts! Have you seen Bender?



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I was looking at his website and he has added 10 lbs. of pure muscle. Look at this!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Awww Damn. It looks like he got his head put on someone elses body from where he was at last year. He must be hard at work this summer. It finaly is time for his breakout season, I cant wait. Thanks for the hook up too Malakian


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is that him? 

This is great for the Pacers. Maybe he won't jack up 6 treys a night now, and actually work on other aspects of his game, like playing defense. Now there's an idea!


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*LMFAO!*

Well I guess if he was on steroids he could of gotten that much bigger, but dont think his arms would of grown that much over the off season...also i saw him the other day talking to a meadia guy...ya his arms are not that big...next time dont make it sooooo obvious that they are not his arms.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

i think that pic has been tampered with


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: LMFAO!*



> Originally posted by *bambam_BENDER *
> Well I guess if he was on steroids he could of gotten that much bigger, but dont think his arms would of grown that much over the off season...also i saw him the other day talking to a meadia guy...ya his arms are not that big...next time dont make it sooooo obvious that they are not his arms.



I got this from Bender's website....


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: LMFAO!*



> Originally posted by *bambam_BENDER *
> Well I guess if he was on steroids he could of gotten that much bigger, but dont think his arms would of grown that much over the off season


Have you seen tinsley? If you work hard enough, yes your arms will grow


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*Do me a favor....*

Do me a favor and look at the pic...for one thing his neck doesnt even come close to ligning up w/ his shoulders...and the color of skin is off. Ya you can grow...but bender had twigs for arms...these look like Karl Malone arms.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

It is the angle of the camera. Its down toward the ground and looking up at his face and he is leaning back. That is why his skin looks darker.




http://banners.pennyweb.com/10391/lancom.html


----------



## Tay11 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Bender*

It is a fake. I saw the same picture last year with someone trying to pass it off as Bender after he works out. He will never look like that, especially after only 5 months.


----------



## Tay11 (Jul 31, 2002)

*real pic*

This is the real picture

http://jonathanbender.8m.com/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Regardless this is his break out season, mark my words. He doesnt have to be a banger down low, thats not his game. Hes a finess player. He plays the 3, not the 4. He will turn alot of heads next season


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I can't believe any of you would see that and think it is real.

For those of you who lift weights, you can verify. When you work out, especially upper body (namely traps, chest and triceps) your forearms are indirectly used in most exercises because they are known as stabilizer muscles.

If his arms did grow to be that big, which they didn't, you should expect his forearms to be much, much larger to match the biceps.

On top of it, if he did grow that size, it was because he is on a cycle or two of steroids. Natural muscle growth is 6lbs average per year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Why are you guys even arguing this, it's obviously fake. There is no way he can ge that big that fast i mean those are American Gladiator arms.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DetBNyce *
> Why are you guys even arguing this, it's obviously fake. There is no way he can ge that big that fast i mean those are American Gladiator arms.


Yeah, someone can. It's called steroids.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, so lets put this to rest. His whole body is out of preportion. If he got that big his neck wouldnt still be the same size either, he's still skinny old Bender. Doesnt matter though, hes not a physical player.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice photoshop job or whatever program u used. Fooled quite a few people.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Arnie will want his arms back when season starts 

Still they are not as big as Jamal Tinlsey's lips


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Sorry but I got it from that same website. 


They must have tampered with it...

Got to Picture Gallery 3. You will find it there.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I compared the two pics and they were different looking.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah. There is no way his biceps could be that huge and his forearms skinny little twigs. Good call ptsyle.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll show you on my next post a comparison...


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

here
http://www.basketballboards.net/attachment.php?s=&postid=38110

http://www.basketballboards.net/attachment.php?s=&postid=41297


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

<img src="http://www.basketballboards.net/attachment.php?s=&postid=38110"> <img src="http://www.basketballboards.net/attachment.php?s=&postid=41297">

Just making it a bit easier.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I tried to but it just posted links.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> <img src="http://www.basketballboards.net/attachment.php?s=&postid=38110">


its pretty obvious that his head, basketballs, and indiana jersey were super-imposed onto someone else's massive arms. the neck isnt proportionate with his head and the sleeves where the arms enter the jersey arent consistent.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I tried to but it just posted links.


You typed in [url ][ /url] instead of [IMG ][ /IMG] before and after the links.

Personally I use HTML code for everything, but that's because I'm used to it. vB code is easier.


----------



## *NSYNC (Aug 1, 2002)

That pic is of a Bender poster. If you look at the steriod biceps and Benders actual biceps they look like the same arms, vein patterns etc. just looks like someone used like a magnafying glass to do a close up of the regular buceps and added them to the regular pic.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I didn't do it. I don't even know how to do all that ****. I'm not very computer smart. I just saw that and got excited without taking a close look at it.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Check out this Bender Pic...*

This is real. I found it on Pacers.com. He has really buffed up:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Heh. Almost as real as the first one.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

jeez, those arms are bigger than his head!


----------

